# [RISOLTO] layout tastiera us...cambiarla ad IT IMPOSSIBILE

## KinG-InFeT

Ok sistema perfetto, funzionante, 2 giorni per metterlo insieme....ed ora che mi sono lasciato per ultimo un problema idiota ma idiota davvero....

vi spiego....

da live CD gi' quando si sceglie il keysmap per la tastiera inserivo 21 e gia da li non mela caricava a dovere...successivamente davo un

```
 loadkeys it
```

e mi settava la lingua italiana per la tastiera....

bene ho montato tutto, finisco l-installazione e...ancora ora non riesco a localizzare la tastiera in italiano!!!!!!!!!

ho provato a fare le seguenti cose...

1) settare via

```
 loadkeys it
```

ma niente sempre inglese

2) provato a risettare e controllare keymaps in 

```
/etc/conf.d/keymaps
```

ma niente da fare

3) ho provato a settare

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

con la seguente stringa per la tastiera

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 40"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection
```

e anche qui niente....

4) provato anche

```
KinG-InFeT ~ # setxkbmap -layout it

bash: setxkbmap: command not found

KinG-InFeT ~ # source /etc/profile

KinG-InFeT ~ # echo $PATH

/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5

KinG-InFeT ~ # which setxkbmap

which: no setxkbmap in (/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5)

KinG-InFeT ~ # 
```

e ca@@o niente anche qui

come detto in questo topic

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-360897-start-0.html

quindi ultima mia speranza siete voi.

Sistema...

xorg-server-1.10.4

niente hal

il server X mi va benissimo ma sta tastiera mi fa dannare....

help me please

----------

## table

Usi KDE ?

Se sì devi impostarlo anche nelle opzioni di KDE.

Hai seguito perfettamente questa?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

----------

## djinnZ

use nls attivata?

sys-apps-kbd installato? (nel caso emerge -1 kbd non dovrebbe far male)

----------

## KinG-InFeT

niente KDE

utilizzo fluxbox

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Question:  Che ci azzecca kde? kbd è il supporto tastiera.

USE="-* ..." per caso? con gli editor capita

eselect profile show che riporta?

non è che ti sei scordato qualcosa di importante come locale-gen vero?

LINGUAS="it" vero?

qist kbd ... etc.

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>   Che ci azzecca kde? kbd è il supporto tastiera.

 

 *table wrote:*   

> Usi KDE ?
> 
> Se sì devi impostarlo anche nelle opzioni di KDE.

 

@Tutti, se vi scoccia quotare, un @Personam non fa male per capire a chi è indirizzata la risposta.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>   Che ci azzecca kde? kbd è il supporto tastiera.
> 
> USE="-* ..." per caso? con gli editor capita
> 
> eselect profile show che riporta?
> ...

 

```
root@KinG-InFeT ~ $ eselect profile show

Current /etc/make.profile symlink:

  default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop
```

locale-gen non mene sono dimenticato.....stessa cosa LINGUAS in make.conf

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

per quanto riguarda

use nls attivata?

sys-apps-kbd installato? (nel caso emerge -1 kbd non dovrebbe far male)[/quote]

avevo installato kdb e anche reinstallato ma non capisco a cosa dovrebbe servirmi per risolvere il problema dato che

```
setxkbmap -layout it 
```

mi da il medesimo errore di comando inesistente

[quote]

EDIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

ecco forse ho trovato l errore

```
root@KinG-InFeT ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i WW 

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    24.161] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    24.161] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    24.161] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    24.161] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    24.162] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    24.162] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    24.162] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    24.162] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    24.162] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    24.162] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    24.162] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    24.162] (WW) Disabling Mouse1

[    24.162] (WW) Disabling Keyboard1

[    24.163] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    24.680] (WW) intel(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

[    24.680] (WW) intel(0): Option "MigrationHeuristic" is not used

[    24.680] (WW) intel(0): Option "ExaNoComposite" is not used

[    24.680] (WW) intel(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" is not used
```

mmmm cosa fare...eh molte cose da dove iniziare?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

OK RISOLTO

ho optato per la risoluzione tramite xorg.conf e ho aggiunto un nuovo settore configurato in questo modo

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option  "AutoAddDevices" "off"

EndSection
```

e gli errori? spariti

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[ 10780.153] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[ 10780.153] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[ 10780.153] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[ 10780.153] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[ 10780.153] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[ 10780.153] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[ 10780.153] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[ 10780.153] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[ 10780.153] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[ 10780.153] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[ 10780.154] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[ 10780.393] (WW) intel(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

[ 10780.393] (WW) intel(0): Option "MigrationHeuristic" is not used

[ 10780.393] (WW) intel(0): Option "ExaNoComposite" is not used

[ 10780.393] (WW) intel(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" is not used
```

insomma questi sono altri errori ma banali ....ma quelli inerenti al mause e alla keyboard sono spariti 

enjoy

----------

## djinnZ

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> [omissis]
> 
> da live CD gi' quando si sceglie il keysmap per la tastiera inserivo 21 e gia da li non mela caricava a dovere...successivamente davo un
> 
> ```
> ...

 Premesso che il quoting a vanvera (la tua prima risposta dopo l'intervento del moderatore) è una delle principali cause di ulcera perforata mi pareva di aver capito che non riuscivi ad impostare la tastiara sia in consolle che in X.

Tanto per correggere ago (mi diverto a trolleggiare, solo con i  moderatori però) @tizio non è obbligatorio, sempre a patto che si abbia l'accortezza di verificare, una volta postato qualcosa, che il proprio messaggio segua direttamente quello a cui si risponde. Se qualcuno si è intromesso nel frattempo si edita il proprio messaggio e si aggiunge @tizio. Per questo il forum è impostato in modo che dopo aver postato un messaggio si viene rimandati a code del thread ed è consentito l'edit.

E la regola del tentare di esser chiari non è stata messa tanto per fare i severi, se mi fornisci informazioni e premesse fuorvianti avrai risposte balorde.

Si edita il messaggio invece di scriverne un altro subito dopo per evitare a chi voglia citare di evitare di aprire altrettanti tab del browser per copiare ed incollare il testo dai vari messaggi.

Ora: è giusta la mia attuale intuizione che non hai problemi a configurare la tastiera italiana per la console?

In caso affermativo ti faccio notare che il pacchetto setxkbmap del gruppo x11-apps è una dipendenza di xorg-x11 insieme ai font e qualche altro applicativo di servizio ed ovviamente xorg-server che tu hai installato. (sollevo la questione perchè altrove ho letto di non installare xorg-x11 ma xorg-server).

Siccome i comandi per impostare il cursore, la tastiera, la risoluzione etc. alle scimmie ed alle lucertole non servono ad una cippa  e si può anche pensare di non installare alcun font ma utilizzare un font- server remoto di norma si installa solo xorg-server.

Ovvio che se vuoi usare dei vm meno complessi senza configurare xorg staticamente hai bisogno di installare questi applicativi e se ti servono localmente i font tanto vale che installi direttamente xorg-x11.

Non uso xfce e non mi vado a riguardare la guida ma se non mi sbaglio questa faccenda è ambigua e non è ben spiegata. Ma in ogni caso avere in world xorg-server e xorg-x11 è male se vuoi seguire il mio consiglio devi cancellare xorg-server da world e rimpiazzarlo con xorg-x11 (che te lo manterrà installato senza alcuna modifica).

INPUT_DEVICES è impostato a "evdev keyboard mouse ps2mouse synaptics" (secondo quel che hai o potresti voler collegare)?

Nel kernel non è che hai disabilitato qualcosa che non dovevi in input devices e hid devices (del genere supporto evdev)?

raccomandazione generale: esiste un comando qdepends -Q per vedere cosa richiede un determinato pacchetto ed incominciare a capire come funzionano le dipendenze, soprattutto con i metapacchetti.

NB: IMHO non hai risolto un piffero nell'ottica di un forum di supporto, visto che non hai capito niente del perché e come funziona, per tua stessa ammissione. Forse nell'ottica di un helpdesk, alquanto scasso peraltro, come soluzione approssimativa, può andare.

@ago: come tester mi sa che è tua la rogna di far capire ai signori devel che la documentazione è datata e fuorviante (xrog-x11 vs xorg-server in world, il suggerimento ifiota di sovrascrivere il default di genkernel, non raccomandare che, dopo aver impostato -march=native etc. il primo emerge @system sia -e per evitare di avere un sistema mezzo ottimizzato e mezzo no con tutti i casini che la cosa comporta etc.).

Io mi astengo perchè mi rivolgo all'odioso idioma d'albione solo quando costretto, lo ritengo dannoso per il cervello. (suana meglio che ammeter di essere banalmente pigro vero?)

@mod: quando ci vuole ci vuole, lo so che la regola è lasciar fare a te.

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Tanto per correggere ago (mi diverto a trolleggiare, solo con i  moderatori però) @tizio non è obbligatorio, sempre a patto che si abbia l'accortezza di verificare, una volta postato qualcosa, che il proprio messaggio segua direttamente quello a cui si risponde. Se qualcuno si è intromesso nel frattempo si edita il proprio messaggio e si aggiunge @tizio. Per questo il forum è impostato in modo che dopo aver postato un messaggio si viene rimandati a code del thread ed è consentito l'edit.

 

Sì certo, io intendevo solo dire che: se una persona mette @tizio è più chiaro, ma in questo specifico caso (almeno io) avevo capito che la risposta di kde fosse indirizzata a @table e non a te per quanto riguarda kbd.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @ago: come tester mi sa che è tua la rogna di far capire ai signori devel che la documentazione è datata e fuorviante (xrog-x11 vs xorg-server in world, il suggerimento ifiota di sovrascrivere il default di genkernel, non raccomandare che, dopo aver impostato -march=native etc. il primo emerge @system sia -e per evitare di avere un sistema mezzo ottimizzato e mezzo no con tutti i casini che la cosa comporta etc.).
> 
> Io mi astengo perchè mi rivolgo all'odioso idioma d'albione solo quando costretto, lo ritengo dannoso per il cervello. (suana meglio che ammeter di essere banalmente pigro vero?)

 

Come tester io testo  :Razz:  tutti gli utenti possono segnalare, nulla da dire sulla tua pigrizia ma a volta anche non avendola ti passa ugualmente la voglia per le risposte che ricevi, quindi o la prendi di petto o lasci perdere ( a buon intenditore poche parole )

----------

## djinnZ

 *ago wrote:*   

> ti passa ugualmente la voglia per le risposte che ricevi, quindi o la prendi di petto o lasci perdere ( a buon intenditore poche parole )

 appunto ... io di certo non mi levo la testa ma forse qualcuno dei nuovi potrebbe aprire lui un bug e segnalare che la guida è fuorviante.

Non posso certo aprire un bug dicendo "seguire la guida non mi crea problemi ma chi usa xfce (che non uso e non so neppure come funziona) pare che ne abbia".

Il problema è che anche la documentazione dovrebbe essere sottoposta allo stesso ciclo di verifica dei pacchetti.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

forse si è andati un pò OFF TOPIC

----------

## djinnZ

ma hai letto quello che ho scritto o no (il post lungo non la risposta ad ago)?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

si tranquillo e ne ho assimilato i consigli grazie ^_^

----------

## Massimog

avevo anche io lo stesso problema, avevo configurato tutto bene ma la tastiera era sempre us, alla fine sono andato in sistema->preferenze->tastiera e ho impostato la tastiera italiana e tutto ha funzionato   :Embarassed:  c'è qualcuno che mi puo dire che file ho modificato da gui   :Question: 

----------

## djinnZ

Con quale WindowManger o DesktopEnvironment? In kde (DE=desktop environment) vai a modificare .kde4/share/config/kxkbrc che all'avvio viene letto dalle librerie qt che impostano direttamente la tastiera.

Nei window manager (che sono più semplici, non hanno librerie proprie in grado di dialogare direttamente con il server, tra l'altro) in genere c'è un qualche file simile a /etc/conf.d/keymaps dove è scritto quale layout far caricare ad setxkbmap, almeno così funzionavano, ora non so cosa si siano inventati.

In generale se si vuole usare diversi WM e DE e login manager minimali (kdm & C) forse sarebbe il caso di usare xorg.conf e fare a meno di usare qualsia altra opzione se usi kde e gnome invece fai un poco come ti pare perché entrambi non hanno problemi ad impostare la tastiera direttamente per conto loro.

Se si pensa di lavorare da remoto allora deve essere l'X server ad impostare la tastiera perché le applicazioni (lo sono anche WM e DE) non possono sapere su quale computer lavorano.

La questione è che alle volte sia la lucertola che la scimmia hanno le corna e pretendono lo stesso di impostarti la tastiera predefinita ma se hai un solo utente che usi solo in locale ... perché farsi del male? Usi direttamente il menu di configurazione e tanti saluti.

----------

## Massimog

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La questione è che alle volte sia la lucertola che la scimmia hanno le corna e pretendono lo stesso di impostarti la tastiera predefinita ma se hai un solo utente che usi solo in locale ... perché farsi del male? Usi direttamente il menu di configurazione e tanti saluti.

 

uso gnome, ma era solo per curiosità perche avevo impostato tutto in italiano, da xorg.con , LINGUAS e tutto il resto...

----------

